# differences between: cr1 pro,team or comp (2009)



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

hey, have any differences between this three frames?
(stiff,performance, etc)
thanks


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*CR1 Framesets*



maqsuntzu said:


> hey, have any differences between this three frames?
> (stiff,performance, etc)
> thanks


They have all the same frames just different trims (groups/wheels).

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## lakay7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't forget about the paint graphics.


----------

